# FS: Zender Wing, For 100/200. FS by WRD



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

WRD is clearing out some old inventory and has 2 Zender Wings for the Audi 100/200 for sale.
*BRAND NEW*
*$175 SHIPPED* 2 Available








Prices Including Shipping only valid in the continental United States.
*California Residents:* Those recieving products within CA must pay sales Tax.
Payment will be Via Paypall, VISA or MasterCard.
Please provide your First and Last name and your contact and shipping info, as well as the product you want.
Placing Orders or Further questions:
*Payments can be sent to John via paypal at [email protected] or you can call him directly at 916-781-EURO to pay via VISA/MASTERCARD*
Be sure he get's your full name/ contact number and e-mail/ Product you want/ and the make/model of your car.
If you have any questions or wish to place an order, please PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]
Sale Hosted by WRD http://www.wrdusa.com



_Modified by CarNut84GTi at 7:06 PM 5-12-2005_


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FS: Zender Wing, For 100/200. FS by WRD (CarNut84GTi)*

damn I have a wagon, do they have anything else hiding in back?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: FS: Zender Wing, For 100/200. FS by WRD (sciroccohp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohp* »_damn I have a wagon, do they have anything else hiding in back?

Nothing else for the 100/200 unfortunatly. Only a couple wings for the 80/90


----------



## SonicEdge (Jul 1, 2004)

any pics of it one the car?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (SonicEdge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SonicEdge* »_any pics of it one the car?

unfortunatly we don't have any pics of it on a car


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (CarNut84GTi)*

am I the only one getting strange, "one letter or no letter reply" thread updates for this thread?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (turboquattro)*

still available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## photoman (Nov 3, 2004)

can u take any pics pf the underside and where the feet are for mounting? also, whats the length on that?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (photoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *photoman* »_can u take any pics pf the underside and where the feet are for mounting? also, whats the length on that?

It's 52.5 inches from the outside of the front tips. the mounting feet are the ends


----------



## photoman (Nov 3, 2004)

ok, nevermind!! thanks tho, bump for ya!


----------

